# The ultimate picnic table



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

This is a project I have recently finished it's a garden picnic table with roof that seats 12 people comfortably.You can find all the materials readily available at your local lumber yard or home improvement center and it's something that you could build yourself at a reasonable cost. 
Click on link to see how to build it yourself The Ultimate Picnic Table


----------



## jjett84724 (May 30, 2009)

Wow!! That thing is impressive


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

That's really cool kinda reminds me of a "basketball pavilion" i did.


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks,your'e right they are kind of similar!
That's a really excellent piece of work, it's douglas fir right,It looks like you have used larger post too I used 6x6 pt but yours is carrying a lot more weight.Where was the project,is it a college campus?
Thanks for sharing it with me.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Good looking stuff, Chippy! 
And very practical for outdoor entertainment.

Rob


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey thanks
If you ever decide to give up your teaching job by the look from your project pics you would have a fantastic career as a cabinet maker!
All the best


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

The Tropical Chippy said:


> Thanks,your'e right they are kind of similar!
> That's a really excellent piece of work, it's douglas fir right,It looks like you have used larger post too I used 6x6 pt but yours is carrying a lot more weight.Where was the project,is it a college campus?
> Thanks for sharing it with me.



Actually it's all cedar, and it's an apartment complex were mostly college students live...good guess. I used 12x12 posts. LOTS of fun trying to auger out holes for them in Oklahoma Clay.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice table. 

Red


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Red I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## isetegija (Apr 26, 2009)

*Very well done .*
And You have really cosy garden corner , I am envious a little .


----------



## greg donovan (Jun 17, 2009)

cool design. it looks like it would stand up to the fargo winds very nicely.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks great.

Gerry


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

greg donovan said:


> cool design. it looks like it would stand up to the fargo winds very nicely.


Thanks Greg,
I am expecting it to stand up to hurricane force winds here is South Florida,but I'm hoping it doesn't get tested for a long time though!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Ultimate is right. That's very nice. It looks like that's the perfect setting for that type of table, too. Nice landscaping and all.


----------

